# show pigeons please help



## leebarrie09 (Jul 8, 2009)

hey ther im looking to start up with show pigeons if ther is any one that could set me up with some birds or equipment i would be very gratefull i live up in the north of scotland but coold pick up in scotland i do like the look of opal american show racers or Satinettes please pm


chears


----------

